# demonstration of QPSK modulation using MATLAB simulink block set



## kenechukwu (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi, 
i am new to this forum. I am doing a project on QPSK modulation using MATLAB simulink blockset. Does any one know how to arrange these simulink block set accurately inorder to demonstrate or show QPSK modulator. I need some help.ray: Thanks


----------

